# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  50 bài viết và sưu tầm photoshop cs6

## huubacdo

50 BÀI VIẾT VÀ SƯU TẦM PHOTOSHOP CS6
<img src=http://utbinh.com/1/pscs6_50.jpg>

Tại: http://goo.gl/midp5
Website của Út Bỉnh Design:
http://utbinh.com/site1803/
3 PHẦN MỀM CHỦ YẾU CỦA ADOBE CS6
Download và Cài đặt Photoshop CS6 Extended GOOD 
http://goo.gl/TDkzY hoặc
http://www.mediafire.com/?d0qwfwtfpom43bv
Download và cài đặt Adobe Dreamweaver CS6 Full
http://goo.gl/UXo2R hoặc
http://www.mediafire.com/?ikzd32oi1uuwutj
Download và Cài Đặt Adobe Flash CS6 Full Crack
http://goo.gl/j1Yhz hoặc
http://www.mediafire.com/?suw06trda7ia36c
Links Út Bỉnh 31.8.2012:
http://www.mediafire.com/?1kt4f3k575dz0bm
PHOTOSHOP CS6 gồm 41 Bài Viết của Út Bỉnh 
1.9.2012 (39,28 MB):
http://goo.gl/XLsvn hoặc 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ak5tb52d11q1xy9
87 Ảnh Thư Pháp (10,18 MB):
http://goo.gl/0YC2Z hoặc 
http://www.mediafire.com/?f35vnz37hn8u852
45.ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS6 EXTENDED (218 KB):
Download và cài đặt
http://goo.gl/2xsiy hoac85
http://www.mediafire.com/?p3196jvxzz1qrci
Phim hoạt họa Full của Walt Disney:
http://www.youtube.com/user/huynhlien
Chưa có Trang Web nào nhiều dữ liệu hơn trang này:
http://huongduongtxd.com/internet_links.html
Video Hướng Dẫn Post nhiều ảnh lên Forums, Blogs:
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh741
Download và Cài đặt Photoshop CS6 Extended GOOD (256 KB):
http://goo.gl/TDkzY hoặc 
http://www.mediafire.com/?d0qwfwtfpom43bv
4.Adobe Dreamweaver CS6 Full Download và cài đặt (122 KB).
http://goo.gl/UXo2R hoặc
http://www.mediafire.com/?ikzd32oi1uuwutj
1.Download và Cài Đặt Adobe Flash CS6 Full Crack (254 KB):
http://goo.gl/j1Yhz hoặc
http://www.mediafire.com/?suw06trda7ia36c
Links Download Software PS CS6:
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh742
VIDEO HƯỚNG DẪN CÀI ĐẶT PS CS6:
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh743
Bài Viết hướng dẫn Cài Đặt PS CS6:
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh744
THIẾT KẾ VÀ IN NERO COVER DESIGN (1,91 MB):
http://goo.gl/y9Wj3 hoặc
http://www.mediafire.com/?z5uu5rk5rb2e4ku
Giáo Trình Photoshop CS650 Bai (47,76 MB):
http://goo.gl/midp5 hoặc 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sygdf6050ms3lg5
200 Khung Hình (149,57 MB):
http://goo.gl/v61Dc hoặc
http://www.mediafire.com/?z6pzcaviautr5l7

----------

